

Facebook Rolls Out New App Authentication Flow That Ups Privacy and Transparency - anymoonus
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2011/10/14/app-authentication-extended-permissions/

======
adamjernst
Good, but why not make all permissions truly optional?

I think app authors would be a lot more responsive if they saw stack traces
from failed attempts to use a declined permission, rather than the silent
number of users who never sign up because permissions are overreaching. Throw
up a warning when you decline a permission that the app marks as necessary:
"This app may crash if you deny this permission."

~~~
jfarmer
You could use a tool like Kissmetrics or Mixpanel to track that easily enough
-- just fire one event when the permissions dialog is opened, and another if
the user accepts the permissions.

------
runn1ng
Sorry that I am too bitter, but at this point it is pretty clear that
"Facebook" and "Privacy and Transparency" doesn't go very well together

------
jaylevitt
Can this flow be used by non-app apps, or whatever we're calling Facebook
Connect-type web sites these days?

